
Concurrency: Plumbing for the Arduino - kqr2
http://concurrency.cc/book/
======
buzzbonneau
This is another great into book on the anduino. I think it still suffers from
lack of depth on driving servo motors and solenoids, something I think the
majority of users would like to jump into fairly quickly.

~~~
jadudm
We just haven't gotten that far. Our goal is to introduce concurrency and
parallelism through practical examples. We'll get there, honest. We just
decided we'd "release early, release often." :)

